# Beste/Geachte/...? (E-mails)



## Erithacus_Rubecula

Hallo,

Ik vroeg me af hoe je best een mail beantwoordt.
Voor m'n job dien ik veel mails te beantwoorden, maar weet eigenlijk niet welk de beste formule is om de geadresseerde aan te spreken.

Ik gebruik verschillende formules:


Beste,
Geachte,
Beste mijnheer X,
Geachte mijnheer X,
Mijnheer X,
Wat is dus de juiste formule?


----------



## Suehil

'Beste Piet' als je iemand goed kent, 'Geachte Heer X' als het formeel moet zijn.
Als ik geen naam weet, gebruik ik 'L.S.'


----------



## RVerboon

Ik moet voor mijn werk ook veel e-mails beantwoorden.
Zelf gebruik ik altijd "geachte ..." voor nieuwe contacten en meestal gebruik ik voor vaste klanten/contacten "beste ..."

Ik weet echter niet of dit in België ook gangbaar is, mischien dat men "beste" daar als onbeleefd ervaart...


----------



## The Machine of Zhu

Ik zou "beste" en "geachte" niet zelfstandig gebruiken. Het zijn namelijk aansprekingen. In formele situaties zou ik "Geachte heer X" of "Geachte mevrouw Y" kiezen. "Heer" en "mevrouw" schrijf je hier zonder hoofdletter. Als je niet weet of de ontvanger een man of een vrouw is, zou ik de volgende aanhef gebruiken:

Geachte heer
Geachte mevrouw

Ik schrijf geen komma na de aanhef en begin de brief met een hoofdletter. Ik denk dat men in Nederland vaker een komma gebruikt. Ik vraag me alleen af of de eerste zin na de aanhef dan met een kleine letter begint.


----------



## RVerboon

The Machine of Zhu said:


> Ik zou beste en geachte niet zelfstandig gebruiken.



mee eens, "Geachte *naam*,"

of "Beste *naam*,"


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,

Dit onderwerp werd behandeld in deze thread. Ik heb gezocht naar BIN-normen die van toepassing zijn op e-mails, maar helaas.

Op deze website (een van de vele) vind je meer informatie, weliswaar in verband met het schrijven van _brieven_ volgens de BIN-normen. 
Wat de aanspreking betreft zie ik weinig redenen om andere normen te hanteren.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Grytolle

Suehil said:


> Als ik geen naam weet, gebruik ik 'L.S.'


"Den lezer heil" 

Je kunt anders gewoon de naam weglaten. Voor "Beste," lukt dat alleszins wel, of het ook kan voor "Geachte," weet ik niet zeker


----------



## Frank06

Grytolle said:


> Je kunt anders gewoon de naam weglaten. Voor "Beste," lukt dat alleszins wel, of het ook kan voor "Geachte," weet ik niet zeker


Een mens doet natuurlijk wat-ie wil, maar volgens de BIN-normen, die gehanteerd worden in een professionele omgeving, kan je in geen geval Beste of Geachte zonder aanvulling gebruiken.

Frank


----------

